# Reserve BMQ October 2010 at Connaught



## Amak (19 Oct 2010)

I have decided to start a thread for all those who are participating in the BMQ at the Connaught Ranges starting October 15th.  This thread will concentrate on the BMQ 02 (infntry) course.  Feel free to talk about anything you want.  If you have any questions please ask.  If you want to tell us a story please do. If you have any concerns or need help just say so.  If there is anything you want to talk about please do. 
thanks


----------



## Poppa (19 Oct 2010)

Amak said:
			
		

> If you want to bash the Master-Bombardier, go ahead.
> thanks



How about.....not doing that. Just a suggestion.


----------



## AgentSmith (19 Oct 2010)

Amak said:
			
		

> If you want to bash the Master-Bombardier, go ahead.



Probably not a good idea since they might read these forums as well and if they see you're bashing them....the result won't be good.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Oct 2010)

Why not just add to the BMQ - Oct 2010 thread?  It really doesn't need to be site specific.  Or, if it's a Reserve course, why not just post here:  Weekend Pres BMQ 2010-2011 experiences (good and bad)?


----------



## Robert0288 (3 Dec 2010)

New guy, First time poster.

On BMQ01 at Connaught.  Anyone else out there?


----------

